# Hans Zimmer Strings - Chosen



## fish_hoof (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi all, 

Just finished a project that had me in Bangladesh to literally capture and edit this video in two days for World Vision. It was an unreal experience and wanted to share it with you all. 

Here is the song I wrote for this project. Again, used Hans Zimmer Strings. Can't say enough good things about this library. Excited for that big update that's supposed to be coming. Its a longer song but I am happy with how it turned out. 



You can watch the video here if you are interested:

vimeo.com/363150469

Appreciate you all!


----------



## batonruse (Oct 7, 2019)

Great piece of music Kendall. I checked out the video (as I would urge others to do).... extremely uplifting. Thanks.


----------



## rlw (Oct 7, 2019)

Well done again Kendall. Video with music well connected. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fish_hoof (Oct 7, 2019)

batonruse said:


> Great piece of music Kendall. I checked out the video (as I would urge others to do).... extremely uplifting. Thanks.



Thank you so much @batonruse!


----------



## fish_hoof (Oct 7, 2019)

rlw said:


> Well done again Kendall. Video with music well connected. Keep up the good work.



Thank you @rlw always appreciate you're feedback


----------



## jason.d (Oct 7, 2019)

Mmm this sounds amazing. The strings, brass, percussion, mixing....all very well done!


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 8, 2019)

Update to hz strings is coming ? Great song!


----------



## Saxer (Oct 8, 2019)

Good work!


----------



## fish_hoof (Oct 8, 2019)

jason.d said:


> Mmm this sounds amazing. The strings, brass, percussion, mixing....all very well done!


Thank you @jason.d!


----------



## fish_hoof (Oct 8, 2019)

1d10t said:


> Update to hz strings is coming ? Great song!



Apparently. Last time I spoke to support about something for HZS they mentioned a massive update coming. That was about 5 months ago, so... hopefully soon. Would love to see a few more things added.


----------



## rudi (Oct 8, 2019)

Excellent! A great track and mix - very evocative and keeps you interested.
Well done


----------



## fish_hoof (Oct 8, 2019)

rudi said:


> Excellent! A great track and mix - very evocative and keeps you interested.
> Well done



Thank you @rudi


----------



## Isaac Cantrell (Jan 7, 2020)

That video and music is amazing bro! Love the Zimmer strings here. What brass were you using here? the chords sound really nice


----------



## fish_hoof (Jan 7, 2020)

Isaac Cantrell said:


> That video and music is amazing bro! Love the Zimmer strings here. What brass were you using here? the chords sound really nice



Thank you so much! I used Forzo and Cinebrass. Together they are an awesome combo. 

Again, thank you so much for the kind words!


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Jan 9, 2020)

Really love it, great job of picture scoring!
May I have a list of samples you've used for this piece apart from HZS and Cinebrass?


----------



## fish_hoof (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you! You bet: I am trying to remember off the top of my head as I don't have my session in front of me, I won't go into specific patches but I used

Omnisphere
Zebra - made my own patches 
SD3 
HZ Perc 
Albion ONE percussion 
V8p Black Percussion 
Damage
Claire woodwinds 
Adagio solo cello 
Eric Whitacre Choir
Hollywood Choirs 
Mongolian voices 
RA 
Silk 
Me player guitar 

I think that's it for the most part... Is that what you were looking for or more specific patches? The list would be much bigger obviously.


----------



## starpainter (Jan 10, 2020)

Well, that project gave me goosebumps. Nothing more to add, impressive!!


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Jan 10, 2020)

fish_hoof said:


> Thank you! You bet: I am trying to remember off the top of my head as I don't have my session in front of me, I won't go into specific patches but I used
> 
> Omnisphere
> Zebra - made my own patches
> ...



Thanks!
I'm not looking for a complete list of Vi. That's enough info to have a peek on your global orchestration, which inspire me to achieve a 70% similar result with my own patches. 
Mmm, 2 ''EW " choir libraries, interesting...


----------



## fish_hoof (Jan 10, 2020)

mohsohsenshi said:


> Thanks!
> I'm not looking for a complete list of Vi. That's enough info to have a peek on your global orchestration, which inspire me to achieve a 70% similar result with my own patches.
> Mmm, 2 ''EW " choir libraries, interesting...



Sounds good! 

Yea, there was a section where I wanted a little more powerful choir than what Eric Whitacre could do, so I had Hollywood choirs for that. So a little Eric Whitacre and a little East West


----------



## fish_hoof (Jan 10, 2020)

starpainter said:


> Well, that project gave me goosebumps. Nothing more to add, impressive!!



That means a lot. Thank you! One of the main reasons I write music is to try and move people emotionally. Thank you so much for your kind words and encouragement.


----------

